# [RISOLTO]conky

## SpakkaByTe

Buongiorno

sono ormai giorni che ci sbatto la testa cercando di evitare di scrivere qui sul forum...

vorrei un desktop carino, un widget trasparente dove mi indica le solite cose ram cpu hd ecc ecc

ogni script che ho provato però mi ha dato problemi 

schermi neri 

conky non si avvia

ma la maggior parte delle volte ricevo questo tipo di risultato 

```
~ $ conky

conky: Syntax error (/home/spakkabyte/.conkyrc:2: unexpected symbol near '#') while reading config file. 

conky: Assuming it's in old syntax and attempting conversion.

conky: desktop window (2e00009) is subwindow of root window (254)

conky: window type - override

conky: drawing to created window (0x2c00001)

conky: drawing to double buffer

conky: unknown variable '$hddtemp'

conky: statfs64 '/windows': File o directory non esistente

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)

  Serial number of failed request:  127

  Current serial number in output stream:  128

```

qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?

se avete meglio da consigliarmi ben venga  :Smile: Last edited by SpakkaByTe on Mon Feb 20, 2017 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il tuo conkyrc?

----------

## SpakkaByTe

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare il tuo conkyrc?

 

http://pastebin.com/sv9wgyWN

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' da un po' che non uso conky, il problema sembra che e' cambiata la sintassi del file di configurazione.

Prova a scaricare il converter da qua

```
$ wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/brndnmtthws/conky/master/extras/convert.lua

$ chmod +x  convert.lua

$ cp .conkyrc .conkyrc.bak

$ ./convert.lua .conkyrc conkyrc_new

$ mv conkyrc_new .conkyrc
```

----------

## SpakkaByTe

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' da un po' che non uso conky, il problema sembra che e' cambiata la sintassi del file di configurazione.
> 
> Prova a scaricare il converter da qua
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho tolto alcune righe visto che non ho windows come partizione ma il risultato e sempre

```
conky

conky: desktop window (2e00009) is subwindow of root window (254)

conky: window type - override

conky: drawing to created window (0x4800001)

conky: drawing to double buffer

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)

  Serial number of failed request:  142

  Current serial number in output stream:  143

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a cambiare da

```
own_window_type = override
```

a

```
own_window_type = normal
```

----------

## SpakkaByTe

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a cambiare da
> 
> ```
> own_window_type = override
> ```
> ...

 

wow ci siamo quasi

le trasparenze non ci sono però

https://postimg.org/image/h8x6dztmn/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a sostituire tutti le proprieta own_window con queste:

```
own_window = true,

own_window_class = 'Conky',

own_window_type = 'normal',

own_window_colour=black,

own_window_transparent=false,

own_window_hints="undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager",

own_window_argb_visual = true,

own_window_argb_value = 0,

own_window_transparent = true,
```

----------

## SpakkaByTe

ci sto per rinunciare ^^

perchè non esiste conky manager su gentoo?

non esiste qualcosa di piu semplice?

----------

## SpakkaByTe

sono arrivato ad un buon risultato ma come si vede dal immagine e illeggibile

https://postimg.org/image/hgo17yh2n/

----------

## SpakkaByTe

cambiando sfondo

https://postimg.org/image/cr6699wsr/

il problema ora e

vorrei togliere la finestra ridimensionabile in modo che il tutto resti fisso sul desktop

poi da come si vede in foto la parte sotto non si vede

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare ancora una volta il tuo conkyrc (ora che e' modificato)?

----------

## SpakkaByTe

http://pastebin.com/VEzLva3H

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma non hai modificato gli own_window come ti ho detto.

Prova questa configurazione con gli own_window che ti avevo detto e convertito nel nuovo formato.

----------

## SpakkaByTe

https://postimg.org/image/vb3r8zv41/

----------

## trigg

ho seguito questo topic e per non aprire un'altro lo continuo

 modificando il conky come indicato da fedeli alla linea il conky (almeno il mio) funziona in parte

l'unica cosa che non va sono 

il valore di use_spacer  

```
conky: Invalid value of type 'boolean' for setting 'use_spacer'. Expected value of type 'string'.

```

l sensore di temperatura 

```
sh: sensors: comando non trovato
```

le immagini 

```
 conky: unknown variable '$image'
```

per il sensore devo ricrodare il pacchetto da installare per le immagini e il valore di use_space , non ho trovato nulla in rete

questo è il conkyrc

```
conky.config = {

use_xft = true ,

xftfont = '123:size=5',

xftalpha = 0.1,

update_interval = 1,

total_run_times = 0,

--own_window = true,

--own_window_type = 'normal',

--own_window_transparent = false,

--own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager',

--own_window_colour = 1c1c1c,

--own_window_argb_value = 255,

double_buffer = true,

minimum_width = 650, minimum_height = 997,

maximum_width = 400,

draw_shades = false,

draw_outline = false,

draw_borders = true,

draw_graph_borders = false,

default_color = 'black',

default_shade_color = 'red',

default_outline_color = 'gray',

alignment = 'top_right',

gap_x = 25,

gap_y = 25,

no_buffers = true,

uppercase = false,

cpu_avg_samples = 2,

net_avg_samples = 1,

override_utf8_locale = true,

use_spacer = true,

own_window_argb_visual = false,

};

conky.text = [[

${voffset 30}${color ffc000}${font monospace:size=10}${execpi 60 DJS=`date +%_d`;cal | sed '1d' | sed '/./!d' | sed 's/$/ /' | fold -w 21 | sed -n '/^.\{21\}/p' | sed 's/^/${offset 15} /' | sed /" $DJS "/s/" $DJS "/" "'${color green}'"$DJS"'${color ffa300}'" "/}

${voffset -122}${offset 210}${font monospace:pixelsize=22}${color green}${exec date +%B\ %Y | sed 's/^.\| [a-z]/\U&/g'}

${voffset 20}${offset 210}${font monospace:pixelsize=60}${color 3273b5}${time %H:%M}

${voffset -45}${offset 22}${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}${color fff}$sysname $kernel${color C0E074}${offset 22}Uptime: $uptime${color orange}${alignr 11 }TEMP ${hwmon 2 temp 1}°C${color 3299c9} 

${voffset 10}${offset 20}ROOT ${offset 9}${fs_free /} / ${fs_size /}${voffset 15}${offset -144}${fs_bar 7, 135 /}

${voffset -30}${offset 230}HOME ${fs_free /home/trigg} / ${fs_size /home/trigg}${voffset 15}${offset -144}${fs_bar 7, 135 /home/trigg}

${voffset 20}${offset 28}DATI ${offset 9}${fs_free /mnt/DATI} / ${fs_size /mnt/DATI}${voffset 15}${offset -140}${fs_bar 7, 135 /mnt/DATI}

${voffset -30}${offset 270}SWAP : $swapperc%${voffset 15}${offset -102}${swapbar 7, 135} 

${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 15,160}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 220,160}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 15,210}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 220,210}

${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/triggbasecpu.png  -p 15,269 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/triggbaseram.png  -p 220,269 }

${voffset -10}${offset 28}${color cF4110}CPU ${cpu cpu0}%${alignr 325}${color cF4110}  Temp ${execi 20 sensors | grep "high" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-4 } °C ${voffset 25}${alignr 218}${cpugraph cpu0 35,151}${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}   

${color FF4040}${voffset -7}${offset 22}${top name 1}${alignr 227}${top cpu 1}%  ${freq_g 1}GHz

${color FF8080}${offset 22}${top name 2}${alignr 227}${top cpu 2}%  ${freq_g 2}GHz

${color FF9F9F}${offset 22}${top name 3}${alignr 227}${top cpu 3}%  ${freq_g 3}GHz

${color FFC0B6}${offset 22}${top name 4}${alignr 227}${top cpu 4}%  ${freq_g 4}GHz

${color FFE1DC}${offset 22}${top name 5}${alignr 227}${top cpu 5}%  ${freq_g 5}GHz${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}

${voffset -136}${offset 265}${color F4E064}RAM ${color F4E064} ${mem}${voffset 25}${offset -120}${memgraph 35,151}${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}

${voffset -7}${offset 227}${color FFE118}${top_mem name 1}${alignr 22}${top_mem mem_res 1}

${offset 227}${color FFFF00}${top_mem name 2}${alignr}${alignr 22}  ${top_mem mem_res 2}

${offset 227}${color FFFF35}${top_mem name 3}${alignr}${alignr 22}  ${top_mem mem_res 3}

${offset 227}${color FFFF80}${top_mem name 4}${alignr}${alignr 22}  ${top_mem mem_res 4}

${offset 227}${color FFFFC2}${top_mem name 5}${alignr}${alignr 22}  ${top_mem mem_res 5}

${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/triggdw.png  -p 12,432 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/triggup.png  -p 211,432 }${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}

${color 07C4C4}${offset 28}Download ${alignr 228} ${downspeedf  enp2s0} KiB/s

${color C6F7D2}${voffset -15}${offset 228}Upload ${color C6F7D2}${alignr 30} ${upspeedf enp2s0} KiB/s

${offset 18}${color 07C4C4}${downspeedgraph  enp2s0 32, 164}${offset 36}${color C6F7D2}${upspeedgraph enp2s0 32, 164}

${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 15,505}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 15,555}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 15,605}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 220,505}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 220,555}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/trigghdh.png  -p 220,605}${color 3299c9}

${voffset -22}${offset 30}USB DISK ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/USB DISK}${alignr 115}${fs_type /run/media/tom/USB DISK}${voffset 11}${offset -130}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/USB DISK}

${voffset -5}${offset 30}${fs_used /run/media/tom/USB DISK}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 222}${fs_free /run/media/tom/USB DISK} ${color 3299c9}

${voffset 14}${offset 30}TOSHIBA ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/TOSHIBA EXT}${alignr 115}${fs_type /run/media/tom/TOSHIBA EXT}${voffset 11}${offset -130}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/TOSHIBA EXT}

${voffset -5}${offset 30}${fs_used /run/media/tom/TOSHIBA EXT}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 222}${fs_free /run/media/tom/TOSHIBA EXT} ${color 3299c9}

${voffset -86}${offset 236}TERA ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/1TB}${alignr 26}${fs_type /run/media/tom/1TB}

${voffset -4}${alignr 40}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/1TB}

${voffset -5}${offset 236}${fs_used /run/media/tom/1TB}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 18}${fs_free /run/media/tom/1TB} ${color 3299c9}

${voffset 14}${offset 236}STICK ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/2BA2-11DB}${alignr 26}${fs_type /run/media/tom/2BA2-11DB}

${voffset -4}${alignr 40}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/2BA2-11DB}

${voffset -5}${offset 236}${fs_used /run/media/tom/2BA2-11DB}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 18}${fs_free /run/media/tom/2BA2-11DB} ${color 3299c9}

${voffset 14}${offset 236}MINT ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/2d368d934-3b88-45b9-81d3-d4ff7df1b551}${alignr 26}${fs_type /run/media/tom/d368d934-3b88-45b9-81d3-d4ff7df1b551}

${voffset -4}${alignr 40}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/d368d934-3b88-45b9-81d3-d4ff7df1b551}

${voffset -5}${offset 236}${fs_used /run/media/tom/d368d934-3b88-45b9-81d3-d4ff7df1b551}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 18}${fs_free /run/media/tom/d368d934-3b88-45b9-81d3-d4ff7df1b551} ${color 3299c9}

${voffset -37}${offset 30}CLD ${if_mounted /run/media/tom/CLD-17.12.2}${alignr 115}${fs_type /run/media/tom/CLD-17.12.2}${voffset 11}${offset -130}${fs_bar 3,115 /run/media/tom/CLD-17.12.2}

${voffset -5}${offset 30}${fs_used /run/media/tom/CLD-17.12.2}${color 7FFFD4}${alignr 222}${fs_free /run/media/tom/CLD-17.12.2} ${color 3299c9}

${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/xfce.png -p 30,760 }${font zoo3:pixelsize=16}${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/f9.png -p 0,695 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/f10.png -p 101,695 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/f11.png -p 202,695 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/f12.png -p 303,695 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/f1.png -p 150,739 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/sbloc.png -p 303,739 }${image   /home/trigg/.conky/trigg/bloc.png -p 0,739 }${font zoo3:pixelsize=16}${color 086e39}

${alignc}_____________SCORCIATOIE_____________${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}

#110 66

]];
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> il valore di use_spacer  
> 
> ```
> conky: Invalid value of type 'boolean' for setting 'use_spacer'. Expected value of type 'string'.
> 
> ...

 

Questo valore puo' essere 'left', 'right', o 'none' (vedi doc)

 *trigg wrote:*   

> l sensore di temperatura 
> 
> ```
> sh: sensors: comando non trovato
> ```
> ...

 

Ti serve il pacchetto sys-apps/lm_sensors

 *trigg wrote:*   

> le immagini 
> 
> ```
>  conky: unknown variable '$image'
> ```
> ...

 

Prova ad abilitare la use flag imlib di conky

----------

## trigg

echo "app-admin/conky  imlib"  >> /etc/portage/package.use/conky

dovrebbe essere così

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> echo "app-admin/conky  imlib"  >> /etc/portage/package.use/conky
> 
> dovrebbe essere così

 

Esatto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## trigg

sto imparando   :Surprised: 

però continua a dare quel tipo di messaggio riguardo l'immagine   :Rolling Eyes: 

devo rialineare un po di informazioni e vabbè me lo son fatto io ^_^ 

e da così

https://i.imgur.com/WSURNRu.png

deve  essere così

https://i.imgur.com/1mMAzae.png

ho l'idea di farlo con i colori di gentoo , però devo capire come visualizzare le immagini

----------

## sabayonino

E' parecchio tempo che non smanetto con conky , ma ad occhio ci sono troppi spazi all'interno dei campi (vengono calcolati anche quelli)

----------

## trigg

forse ho trovato qualcosa

```
*  media-libs/imlib

      Latest version available: 1.9.15-r5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 670 KiB

      Homepage:      http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/imlib/1.9/

      Description:   Image loading and rendering library

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/imlib2

      Latest version available: 1.4.9

      Latest version installed: 1.4.9

      Size of files: 1005 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.enlightenment.org/

      Description:   Version 2 of an advanced replacement library for libraries like libXpm

      License:       BSD
```

imlib non è installato

cosa mi consigliate di fare 

installare imlib o aggiungere use.flag imil2 a conky?

per il conky sisitemrò gli spazi e quando ci rimetterò mano cercherò di renderlo più snello

inoltre ho trovato questa soluzione in russo che non riesco a capire nenahce con google trnalsator

http://www.gentoo.ru/node/21731

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> imlib non è installato
> 
> cosa mi consigliate di fare 
> 
> installare imlib o aggiungere use.flag imil2 a conky?

 

Se hai attivato la use flag imlib a conky deovresti avere installato imlib2, prova a vedere con il comando qlist -Iv imlib.

Comunque e' sempre meglio attivare la use flag cosi' se un giorno disinstalli conky depclean ti disinstallera' anche imlib se usata solo da conky; se invece la installi manualmente verra' registrata nel world file e per disinstallarla dovrai farlo a mano.

----------

## trigg

```
media-libs/imlib2-1.4.9
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi e' installato. Prova a togliere gli spazi come suggerito da sabayonino

----------

## trigg

a proposito di conky e le immagini ho letto la guida del sito ufficiale ma non ha funzionato 

ho trovato questa soluzione

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035548-start-0.html

cosa dovrei fare installare questi pacchetti 

```
imlib curl lua lua-cairo lua-imlib rss
```

e aggiugerli in package.use?

----------

## sabayonino

"lua" è un linguaggio di programmazione (conky accetta script di configurazione anche di questo linguaggio) , probabilmente ha qualche componente che gli serve.

la flags "curl" abilita il supporto per il download  ed altro (curl è simile a wget)

"imlib"  è una USE flag per le immagini. (se non è abilitata in conky , dovrebbe essere quella che ti manca)

Prova.

```
# euse -E imlib -p app-admin/conky
```

riemergi conky

----------

## trigg

nulla

https://i.imgur.com/SJgKs60.png

ma cosa ha fatto esattamete lui 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035548-start-0.html

----------

## sabayonino

ha aggiunto a conky quelle USE flags indicate (non sono pacchetti , ma per esser abilitate potrebbero portarsi dentro alcuni pacchetti)

rss = supporto ai feed rss di una pagina web (ne hai bisogno ? ) 

lua & compagnia bella : aggiunto il supporto al linguaggio LUA

curl , come indicato...

il post è del 2015 , in3 anni potrebbe esser cambiato qualcosa.

ma se provi a postare il codice utilizzato er inserire l'immagine forse ne veniamo a capo.

----------

## trigg

questo è il conky 

nell'l'ultima riga c'è l'esempio roportato sul sito ufficiale di conky 

```
conky.config = {

use_xft = true ,

font = '123:size=5',

xftalpha = 0.1,

update_interval = 1,

total_run_times = 0,

--own_window = true,

--own_window_type = 'normal',

--own_window_transparent = false,

--own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager',

--own_window_colour = 1c1c1c,

--own_window_argb_value = 255,

double_buffer = true,

minimum_width = 5, minimum_height = 5,

maximum_width = 1920,

draw_shades = false,

draw_outline = false,

draw_borders = false,

draw_graph_borders = true,

default_color = 'black',

default_shade_color = 'red',

default_outline_color = 'gray',

alignment = 'top_left',

gap_x = 25,

gap_y = 25,

no_buffers = true,

uppercase = false,

cpu_avg_samples = 2,

net_avg_samples = 1,

override_utf8_locale = true,

use_spacer = none,

own_window_argb_visual = true,

};

conky.text = [[

${voffset 30}${color E1E1E1}${font monospace:size=10}${execpi 60 DJS=`date +%_d`;cal | sed '1d' | sed '/./!d' | sed 's/$/ /' | fold -w 21 | sed -n '/^.\{21\}/p' | sed 's/^/${offset 15} /' | sed /" $DJS "/s/" $DJS "/" "'${color 73D216}'"$DJS"'${color E1E1E1}'" "/}

${voffset -122}${offset 220}${font monospace:pixelsize=22}${color 73D216}${exec date +%B\ %Y | sed 's/^.\| [a-z]/\U&/g'}

${voffset 20}${offset 210}${font monospace:pixelsize=60}${color DDDFFF}${time %H:%M}

${voffset -150}${offset 422}${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}${color FAFAFA}$sysname $kernel${color E1E1E1}${offset 22}Uptime: $uptime${color F2DEDE}${offset 22}TEMP ${hwmon 2 temp 1}°C${color D9EDF7} 

${voffset -30}${offset 780}${fs_bar 7, 135 /}${voffset 16}${offset -138}ROOT ${offset 9}${fs_free /} / ${fs_size /}

${voffset -30}${offset 940}${fs_bar 7, 135 /home/trigg}${voffset 16}${offset -138}HOME ${offset 9}${fs_free /home/trigg} / ${fs_size /home/trigg}

${voffset -30}${offset 1100}${fs_bar 7, 135 /mnt/DATI}${voffset 16}${offset -138}DATI ${offset 22}${fs_free /mnt/DATI} / ${fs_size /mnt/DATI}

${voffset -30}${offset 1260}${swapbar 7, 135}${voffset 15}${offset -102}SWAP : $swapperc% 

${voffset -14}${alignr 155}${color F2DEDE}CPU ${cpu cpu0}%${offset 21}${color DFF0D8}  TEMP ${execi 20 sensors | grep "high" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-4 } °C ${voffset -27}${offset -158}${cpugraph cpu0 17,151}

${voffset -5}${offset 1630}${color FCF8E3}RAM ${color FCF8E3} ${mem}${voffset -26}${offset -117}${memgraph 17,151}${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}

${color DDDFFF}${voffset 9}${offset 1420}${top name 1}${alignr 297}${top cpu 1}%  ${freq_g 1}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 2}${alignr 297}${top cpu 2}%  ${freq_g 2}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 3}${alignr 297}${top cpu 3}%  ${freq_g 3}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 4}${alignr 297}${top cpu 4}%  ${freq_g 4}GHz

${color DDDFFF}${offset 1420}${top name 5}${alignr 297}${top cpu 5}%  ${freq_g 5}GHz${font zoo3:pixelsize=10}

${voffset -67}${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 1}${alignr 227}${top_mem mem_res 1}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 2}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 2}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 3}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 3}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 4}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 4}

${offset 1700}${color DDDFFF}${top_mem name 5}${alignr}${alignr 227}  ${top_mem mem_res 5}${font zoo3:pixelsize=12}

${image /home/trigg/.conky/base.png -p 20,20 -s 200x200}

]];
```

----------

## sabayonino

cosa riporta 

```
$ conky -v
```

Esempio:

```
 conky -v

conky 1.10.8 compiled Fri May 18 15:53:24 UTC 2018 for Linux 4.9.0-sabayon x86_64

Compiled in features:

System config file: /etc/conky/conky.conf

Package library path: /usr/lib64/conky

 General:

  * hddtemp

  * portmon

  * IRC

  * Curl

  * RSS

  * iconv

  * Weather (METAR)

  * Weather (XOAP)

  * wireless

  * support for IBM/Lenovo notebooks

  * builtin default configuration

  * Imlib2

  * iostats

  * ncurses

  * Internationalization support

  * PulseAudio

 Lua bindings:

  * Cairo

  * Imlib2

 X11:

  * Xdamage extension

  * Xinerama extension (virtual display)

  * Xshape extension (click through)

  * XDBE (double buffer extension)

  * Xft

  * ARGB visual

  * Own window

 Music detection:

  * MPD

 Default values:

  * Netdevice: eth0

  * Local configfile: $HOME/.conkyrc

  * Localedir: /usr/share/locale

  * Maximum netdevices: 64

  * Maximum text size: 16384

  * Size text buffer: 256

```

Ha il supporto immagini 

* Imlib2

controlla anche il supporto delle USE di media-libs/imlib2

Esempio :

```
$ $ equery u imlib2

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-libs/imlib2-1.5.1:

 U I

 + + X                  : Add support for X11

 + + abi_x86_32         : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 + + bzip2              : Use the bzlib compression library

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse2 : Use the SSE2 instruction set

 + + gif                : Add GIF image support

 + + jpeg               : Add JPEG image support

 + + mp3                : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + nls                : Add Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + png                : Add support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - static-libs        : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 + + tiff               : Add support for the TIFF image format

 + + zlib               : Add support for zlib (de)compression
```

----------

## trigg

conky -v

```
trigg@gentoo ~ $ conky -v

conky 1.10.8 compiled lun  2 lug 2018, 16.08.36, CEST for Linux 4.14.52-gentoo x86_64

Compiled in features:

System config file: /etc/conky/conky.conf

Package library path: /usr/lib64/conky

 General:

  * portmon

  * IPv6

  * iconv

  * builtin default configuration

  * ncurses

  * Internationalization support

 X11:

  * Xdamage extension

  * Xinerama extension (virtual display)

  * Xshape extension (click through)

  * XDBE (double buffer extension)

  * Xft

  * ARGB visual

  * Own window

 Default values:

  * Netdevice: eth0

  * Local configfile: $HOME/.conkyrc

  * Localedir: /usr/share/locale

  * Maximum netdevices: 64

  * Maximum text size: 16384

  * Size text buffer: 256

trigg@gentoo ~ $ 
```

equery u imlib2

```
trigg@gentoo ~ $ equery u imlib2

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-libs/imlib2-1.4.9:

 U I

 + + X                  : Add support for X11

 - - abi_x86_32         : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 + + bzip2              : Use the bzlib compression library

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse2 : Use the SSE2 instruction set

 - - doc                : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to

                          enable per package instead of globally

 + + gif                : Add GIF image support

 + + jpeg               : Add JPEG image support

 + + mp3                : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + nls                : Add Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + png                : Add support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - static-libs        : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 + + tiff               : Add support for the TIFF image format

 + + zlib               : Add support for zlib (de)compression

trigg@gentoo ~ $ 
```

----------

## sabayonino

su "General" non hai il supporto a imlib2 che è quello che ti serve

sei sicuro di aver abilitato "imlib" per conky ?

Controlla, dovresti avere qualcosa tipo,

```
$ equery h imlib

 * Searching for USE flag imlib ... 

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/conky-1.10.8-r1:0

```

----------

## trigg

ho questo

```
trigg@gentoo ~ $ equery h imlib

 * Searching for USE flag imlib ... 

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/conky-1.10.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0

trigg@gentoo ~ $ 
```

----------

## sabayonino

perchè in alcuni output dice

* Found these USE flags for media-libs/imlib2-1.5.1:

e poi

* Found these USE flags for media-libs/imlib2-1.4.9:

hai fatto un su e giù di versione ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trigg

l'unica cosa che ricordo di aver fatto con conky è stata di installare prima la

 versione normale con emerge --ask conky

di averla disinstallata con emerge -unmerge conky

 e di aver installato la versione di portage overlays per provare lo script

----------

## sabayonino

 *trigg wrote:*   

> l
> 
>  e di aver installato la versione di portage overlays per provare lo script

 

quale overlay esattamente ?

per installare un pacchetto da un overlay  non sempre è necessario disisnstallarlo

basta dare :

```
# emerge <nome-pacchetto>::<nome-overlay>
```

esempio del conky dall'oerlay di funtoo

```
# emerge conky::funtoo
```

installerà l'ultima versione disponibile per la tua keyworkd dall'overlay funtoo (sempre se non è slottatata)

oppure una versione specifica se presente più di una

```
# emerge =conky-1.10.6-r2::funtoo
```

Ti ricordo che gli overlay sono dei repository di terze parti ed il loro mantenimento è seguito dai loro proprietari (o da chi loro abilitati) , se non più mantenuti/aggiornati potrebbero nel tempo creare problemi con gli aggionamenti

----------

## trigg

non ricordo  quale versione 

questa è la versione che ho installato

```
*  app-admin/conky

      Latest version available: 1.10.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.10.8-r1

      Size of files: 365 KiB

      Homepage:      https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky

      Description:   An advanced, highly configurable system monitor for X

      License:       GPL-3 BSD LGPL-2.1 MIT

```

ps non ho usato overlay per l'installazione

ho scaricato l'ebuild 

creato manifest 

installato il pacchetto

----------

## trigg

lho reinstallato conky  prima disintallandolo dopo 

provando il comando 

```
time MAKEOPTS="-j4"  emerge --ask  app-admin/conky
```

 che mi incuriosiva   :Very Happy: 

e adesso posso aggiungere le immagini 

https://i.imgur.com/LZO6sIz.png

questo è il file conky in /etc/portage/package.use

```
  GNU nano 2.8.7                              File: conky                                           

app-admin/conky imlib png gif mp3 jpeg X imlib2
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

le USE per conky al momento sono queste :

```
equery u conky

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-admin/conky-1.10.8-r1:

 U I

 + + X             : Add support for X11

 - - apcupsd       : Enable support for sys-power/apcupsd

 - - cmus          : Enable monitoring of music played by media-sound/cmus

 - - curl          : Add support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - eve           : Enable support for the eve-online skill monitor

 + + hddtemp       : Enable monitoring of hdd temperature (app-admin/hddtemp)

 - - ical          : Enable support for events from iCalendar (RFC 5545) files using dev-libs/libical

 + + iconv         : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 + + imlib         : Add support for imlib, an image loading and rendering library

 + + iostats       : Enable support for per-task I/O statistics

 - - ipv6          : Add support for IP version 6

 + + irc           : Enable support for displaying everything from an irc channel using net-libs/libircclient

 + + lua-cairo     : Enable if you want Lua Cairo bindings

 + + lua-imlib     : Enable if you want Lua Imlib2 bindings

 - - lua-rsvg      : Enable if you want Lua RSVG bindings

 - - math          : Enable support for glibc's libm math library

 - - moc           : Enable monitoring of music played by media-sound/moc

 + + mpd           : Enable monitoring of music controlled by media-sound/mpd

 - - mysql         : Add mySQL Database support

 - - nano-syntax   : Enable syntax highlighting for app-editors/nano

 + + ncurses       : Add ncurses support (console display library)

 - - nvidia        : Enable reading of nvidia card temperature sensors via media-video/nvidia-settings

 + + portmon       : Enable support for tcp (ip4) port monitoring

 + + pulseaudio    : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + rss           : Enable support for RSS feeds

 + + systemd       : Enable use of systemd-specific libraries and features like socket activation or session tracking

 + + thinkpad      : Enable support for IBM/Lenovo notebooks

 + + truetype      : Add support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - vim-syntax    : Pulls in related vim syntax scripts

 + + weather-metar : Enable support for metar weather service

 + + weather-xoap  : Enable support for metar and xoap weather service

 - - webserver     : Enable support to act as a webserver serving conkys output using net-libs/libmicrohttpd

 + + wifi          : Enable wireless network functions

 - - xmms2         : Enable monitoring of music played by media-sound/xmms2
```

quelle indicate da te e non presenti , non hanno alcun effetto.

semmai sono USE utilizzate da imlib e imlib2

----------

## trigg

ok sabayonino , 

secondo te e mi affido alla tua esperienza  adesso che non mi da piu errore nel leggere $image 

cosa dovrei fare ?

mettere mettere

```
 -  nomepacchetto 
```

 dove c'è --  

e solo 

```
nomepacchetto
```

 dove c'è ++ ?

----------

## sabayonino

la scelta delle USE è personale e dipende dalle funzioni che si vogliono aggiungere al pacchetto.

Se per ora non hai altre esigenze non sei obbligato ad abilitare tutte le USE

Abilitando funzioni di cui non potrai aver bisogno non fa altro che aumentare le dimensioni del binario (e dell'utilizzo in memoria , non che conky consumi chissà cosa) e dello spazio su disco per le ulteriori librerie richieste.

----------

## trigg

ho messo le USE che potrebbero fare al caso mio

```
app-admin/conky imlib X imlib2 hddtemp iconv
```

non ho trovato quella che mi visualizza le icone della scrivania 

vabbè di solito non le uso ma a qualcuno potrebbero servire cmq

questo è il mio conky che sto modificando per gentoo

  [img]https://imgur.com/aHXoteUl.png[/img]

lo posterò quando sarà terminato nel forum di discussione italia  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

la USE "imlib2" per conky non esiste (al momento) quindi è superflua   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trigg

ok ho tolto la use di imlib2 ç ç

qui c'è il conky che ho fatto il link è il mio google drive

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A5oFwAh5SJV6Iljj2TPLbbGmShTFkS9v/view?usp=sharing

https://i.imgur.com/vvKSyzv.png

c'è sempre il bug delle icone sulla scrivania quando mi tornerà l'ispirazione cercherò il modo di avere anche le icone assime al conkyLast edited by trigg on Tue Jul 10, 2018 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

Adesso mi devi togliere una curiosità...

cosa inetndi per "icone" nel conky

Le icone nella scrivania di xfce non centrano nulla con conky. assolutamente nulla ma c'è una opzione da qualche parte nelle preferenze di Xfce 

Click DX sula scrivania-->impstazioni scrivania..>scheda icone (qui puoi abilitare quelle "speciali" o giocare con gli altri elementi 

Se ne vuoi aggiungere altre basta aprire il file manager andare sulla cartella Desktop e crearle (oppure trascinarle/crearle sul desktop)

https://imageshack.com/a/img924/9968/ms1bor.png

----------

## trigg

scrivania con il conky disattivato

https://i.imgur.com/V0gsLW3.png

scrivania con il conky attivato

https://i.imgur.com/2p1mdcX.png

----------

## sabayonino

cavolo , e fallo capire prima no ?

questo è nel tuo conkyrc

```
--own_window = true, 

--own_window_type = override, 

--own_window_class = none,

--own_window_transparent = false, 

--own_window_hints = 'undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager', 

--own_window_colour = 1c1c1c, 

--own_window_argb_value = 0, 
```

"--" sono di troppo mi sa. se volevi commentarli : "#"

----------

## trigg

grazie Sabayonino  :Smile:  finalmente 

https://i.imgur.com/Az0Lh3C.png

però è strano perchè il conkyrc è molto simile a quello di arch-linux quando l'ho provato la prima volta mi dava syntax-error ed ho dovuto modificare conkyrc 

mettendo --davanti ad own-windows 

sono piu che certo di aver installato male conky la prima volta 

vabbè rimuovo il link con il download el conky e carico il nuovo conky senza bug   :Razz: 

grazie ^_^

----------

